# OIS Salt Lake City Police.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

A man shot and killed by a Salt Lake City Police Department officer was holding a paintball gun, investigators said Friday. On Monday, July 15th officers were responding to reports of a man having a mental health episode at the Sunrise Metro apartment complex. Three officers responded: one that specializes in crisis intervention and two patrol officers. They were also with a caseworker that works with the apartment complex. The four walk to the suspect's door and knock. Video shows the suspect, 43-year-old Michael Brand, come out of the apartment immediately pointing a weapon. Within seconds he is hit killed by one of the officers. One of the other officers was hit by friendly fire during the incident. The officer that fired the shots is on administrative leave, per the Officer Involved Critical Incident protocol. The officer that was shot is recovering at home, Capt. Ty Farillas said. Brand's criminal history includes retail theft, intoxication, assault, receiving stolen property, and resisting arrest.


----------

